# Four electric conversions on TradeMe



## _tui_ (Sep 19, 2010)

The links don't seem to work for me.
Anyway, anyone who's interested search for "rb30" on trademe.
They seem to have taken a shining to doing EV conversions.
(A WRX and a Starlett. Almost certainly the same cars mentioned above).


----------



## Grant_NZ (May 28, 2008)

Yeah that Subaru looks nice.. 

If you were to swap out the lead for 52 200Ah Simopoly's it could be the best thing for it... but at an additional $15,000 US


----------

